# Small hand plane.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Now I'm not a guy that uses a whole lot of hand tools, but I saw this small plane at an antique shop today and thought it was cool or cute. I don't know. Lol it was tiny. 
It said on the back x-acto. I didn't buy it cause I wasn't sure about it. It's about 3" long does anyone know anything about this? Or have seen one. 
Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I guess no one has ever seen one of these? 
Maybe I should of got it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have never seen once before, like you I think of Xacto with respect to small sharp knives with replaceable blades.

Perhaps Xacto sold this to clean off sealing/package tape. 3in width is wide for such a short plane. I am not able to picture how to use this with wood. I do see the rounded edges. May be intended so as not to dig in.

If you get this it is likely to become a dust collector. :icon_smile:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you are looking for a small plane, think about getting an old Stanley, block plane. A low angle one (model 60 1/2) is the most useful.
Having it razor sharp is the key!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Pirate said:


> If you are looking for a small plane, think about getting an old Stanley, block plane. A low angle one (model 60 1/2) is the most useful.
> Having it razor sharp is the key!


No I'm not thinking of getting one. I saw this one and I was just curious as to know if anyone has seen one before. 
Thanks.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i've seen these loads of time. yes, made by exacto in the 1960's, 70's. I have a little fleet of stanley 101's so i never bothered picking one of these up.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

I've seen and used one. Model Makers plane. Probably used for planing balsa wood mostly. One just went on eBay for $7 & change.


----------

